# les cartes de voeux qu'on a fait soi-même



## joubichou (28 Décembre 2006)

Vos cartes de voeux perso que vous avez fait vous même avec vos photos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2006)

Allez hop, mes voeux pour noël


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_


starmac a dit:



			Allez hop, mes voeux pour noël
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


bien reçu dans ma boite ! 

_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

petite carte de voeux d'un d&#233;butant.... j'ai 4h d'illustrator et 1 semaine de photoshop...
Il s'agit d'un "dessin" vectoris&#233;... pour l'instant je sais pas faire mieux sous illu...


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

oups, j'avais pas vu ce fil&#8230;

donc la mienne :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Non mais c'est fini de mettre des choses jolies !!! ya des gens qui d&#233;butent aussi !!!
Faudrait songer &#224; pas les d&#233;moraliser !!!!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Merci ! &#231;a fait du bien des choses simples ! yen a marre des tueurs qui font des trucs de oufs... !!!


----------



## daffyb (3 Janvier 2007)

voici la notre




​


----------



## I-bouk (3 Janvier 2007)

La vrai, l'officiel carte de voeu   :


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2007)

bon, faut-il que je pr&#233;cise que je n'aime pas trop qu'on se foute de ma gueule ?


----------



## alan.a (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## HmJ (4 Janvier 2007)

Je sens que ca va etre un bon fil ! Humour et creativite, excellent !


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2007)

Projet abandonné....







Donc pour l'instant, toujours pas de carte de vux..... 

:hein:


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2007)

_moi, j'ai tjs ma gueule de bois&#8230; je pense que je vais la garder ce matin&#8230; elle me va bien&#8230;


ouille ouille ouille&#8230; :casse:_


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

Cette année, comme d'hab, on a fait dans le neuneu.


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Janvier 2007)




----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2007)

Moi c'est ICI., c'est ma 1ère carte, je ferai mieux pour 2008.


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

_la mienne est l&#224;._


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4127572 a dit:
			
		

> _la mienne est l&#224;._


 joli, mais il y avait quand m&#234;me de belles choses en 2006


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Je vous propose un fil éphémère. Celui des voeux qu'on a fait avec ses mimines pleines de doigts mais avec sincérité.

J'en profite pour vous souhaiter à tous les meilleurs choses possibles pour cette nouvelle année. Pour certains j'espère que 2008 sera meilleur que 2007 et pour les autres que 2008 soit au minimum aussi riche que 2007.

Dans tous les cas je vous embrasse à tous et surtout à toutes. Une pensée toute particulière pour une amie du site. :love: 










PS: si ce n'est pas au bon endroit ou si c'est déplacé, je n'en voudrais à personne de supprimer ce fil.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2008)

Failli la poster là...  :rose:
Avant de m'apercevoir qu'il y avait un nouveau fil... :rateau:








_clic... _​


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2008)

un petit clic pour voir l'image en plus grand.


----------



## Niconemo (10 Janvier 2008)

J'ai honte ! Mais tant pis !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> J'ai honte ! Mais tant pis !



J'adore !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

géniale!


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Janvier 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> J'ai honte ! Mais tant pis !


 fabuleux


----------



## MOMAX (16 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Mais non, on a jusqu'à fin janvier.  

Joli coup Mr le Baron


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Février 2008)

Mieux vaux tard que jamais, alors&#8230; Bonne année à toutes et à tous !


----------



## momo-fr (2 Février 2008)

Mes Meilleurs Vux à toutes et tous...




​


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2009)

Ouf !...
Pile avant le 31... 






_clic image... 
le scanner ne m'a pas restitué exactement les couleurs de l'original... :hein:_


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2009)

tiens moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

_trop nul désolé_


----------



## Niconemo (1 Février 2009)

Je me suis moins foulé cette année&#8230;
J'ai pris _in extremis_ (je n'avais rien prévu) un dessin d'une nièce de 10 ans qui était scotché sur notre frigo. Mais surprise : ça a vachement plu et on a même cru que c'est nous qui l'avions dessiné (genre faux dessin naïf&#8230. Mais non, c'est bien un dessin d'enfant et c'est furieusement 1er degré !


----------



## lanceloth (4 Février 2009)

Niconemo a dit:


> Je me suis moins foulé cette année
> J'ai pris _in extremis_ (je n'avais rien prévu) un dessin d'une nièce de 10 ans qui était scotché sur notre frigo. Mais surprise : ça a vachement plu et on a même cru que c'est nous qui l'avions dessiné (genre faux dessin naïf). Mais non, c'est bien un dessin d'enfant et c'est furieusement 1er degré !



C'est trop sympa !  J'aime bien, c'est rigolo !


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Février 2009)

Hop, hop, un peu en retard... mais bon  c'est l'intention qui compte !
c'est par là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

TheraBylerm a dit:


> c'est par là


 Très très sympa ! j'aime beaucoup 

Moi c'est moins terrible, j'étais un peu lunatique... :rose:


----------



## cornelie (20 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (20 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## IP (26 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (2 Janvier 2010)

Autoportrait familial.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Failli la poster là...  :rose:
> Avant de m'apercevoir qu'il y avait un nouveau fil... :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...



Belle carte, et chouette dessin... tirhum


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Niconemo (15 Janvier 2010)

Allez


----------



## nato kino (19 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)




----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2010)

J'avais eu l'idée d'une autre carte, mais pas eu le temps de la faire...
De toute façon, je n'aurais pas pû l'envoyer à certains contacts et/ou clients :


----------



## daffyb (31 Janvier 2011)




----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2012)

Et en passant, fusion des deux fils sur le sujet...


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## IP (5 Janvier 2012)




----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------


----------



## 'chon (5 Janvier 2012)

ha !:love:.. j'étais un peu déçue par la 1ère!


----------



## Nephou (6 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Janvier 2013)

Une des miennes pour cette année


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2013)

Une autre pour mes potes voileux...


----------



## IP (4 Janvier 2013)




----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2013)

pour faire plaisir à Ptit_Louis






voilà !


(ps : photo prise à Prague après quelques litres de Staropramen non-filtrée et vaguement retouchée)


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2013)

Bah j'ai fais ça pour cette année&#8230;


----------



## DLD Group (7 Janvier 2016)

Hello,
Voici ce que je fais comme musique et chansons.
Bonne année encore à toutes et tous.
Et merci à MG pour tous les conseils et réponses à nos problèmes.
Cordialement 
DLD
"I'm coming to you" (Electro)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2016)

Native Instruments - Maschine ?????


----------



## DLD Group (7 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Native Instruments - Maschine ?????


Salut,
Non seulement avec les plugins de Logic Pro 9 ainsi que les samples et les voix de Logic et mixé seulement sur mon MBP sans rien d'autre.
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## gnome06 (12 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Je vous propose les deux cartes de vœux numériques animées que j'ai réalsées pour 2016:

Carte de vœux personnelle
Carte de vœux pour Paisible.fr
Réalisées avec les logiciels Motion 5 et Affinity.

J'avais également réalisé les cartes suivantes les années précedentes:

Carte de vœux 2013 pour educoo.org
Carte de vœux 2012 pour educoo.org

Carte de vœux perso #1 pour 2013
Carte de vœux perso #2 pour 2013

Et vous ? avez vous réaliser quelque chose pour les fêtes ?


----------

